# No LTE! Please help



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

I bought this phone 2 weeks ago and have since to experience LTE! I flashed a ROM within an hour of purchasing the phone. I have not been able to get LTE to work on any ROM I install regardless if it is ICS TW, JB TW, ICS AOSP/AOKP or JB AOSP/AOKP.

Do I have a defective phone? Can someone give me something to try? Every other GS3 I've seen can get 4G. Even right next to my phone my coworkers Verizon GS3 gets 4G but I don't. They are on stock non-rooted. I'm running SlimBean 2.6.1 right now with the HD radio. I first had the G1 radio. No luck with LTE on either.

Please someone give me a suggestion to try or advice. I really appreciate it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## erept0r (Jan 14, 2012)

First off, check your plan, make sure you've got one that's eligable for 4g.

Second, go to phone settings, go to Wireless & Network section and open "More..", open Mobile Networks and check your settings in there.

Third get Phone info from the Play Store.
Open the app, go into Phone information
Scroll to the bottom, just above the buttons should read a line that says "LTE/CDMA auto (PRL)" if it doesn't read that change it to read that.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Fourth this is the wrong section, this section is for releases only.









If what erept0r suggested doesn't work I would try odining completely back to stock and reprovisioning your sim card...
you do that by punching in a certain number into the dialer but I don't remember the exact number, hopefully someone can clear that up.


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

Reprovision SIM: *2767*3855#

if none of this works, check to make sure you have 4g coverage in your area. At the end of the day, doesn't matter if you have a 4g phone if you don't have a 4g antenna.


----------



## Marcismo55 (Sep 14, 2011)

PhantomGamers said:


> Fourth this is the wrong section, this section is for releases only.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just to ellaborate on what PhantomGamers said....*AFTER* you go back to a stock backup your internal memory & data and dial *2767*3855#. I repeat this *WILL* wipe your phone and internal storage but you should have working 4G after that.

Edit: Ninja'd to the Maxx!


----------



## iamjackspost (Oct 13, 2011)

The number is:

*2767*3855#

Edit: I am way too slow on the draw here.


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

So this is where all the ninja's hide at


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

I downloaded and installed that app Phone Info, but it FCs every time I try to open it up. It must be something to do with SlimBean.

Is there any other app like that?

Also, another person said to dial that number "After" I go back to stock. Does the stock I have to go back to have to be "unrooted"? Do I have to "Lock" the bootloader again too before I dial that number?

Thanks for all the help everyone! Sorry I posted this in the wrong section.


----------



## PhantomGamers (Sep 27, 2011)

Bootloader shouldn't matter and neither should root (odining the rooted image should be OK).


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> I downloaded and installed that app Phone Info, but it FCs every time I try to open it up. It must be something to do with SlimBean.
> 
> Is there any other app like that?
> 
> ...


I don't know much about the SlimBean ROM, so I can't answer that one.

You don't have to be unrooted, and your bootloader can be unlocked, but if you wanna be certain that the re-provision works, going back to stock is generally a good idea.

Phone Info is the best app for this. Also, being back on stock is the best way to be sure that the issue is not with the software you installed. And as I said earlier, are you sure you have 4g in your area? Nothing you do to your phone will help you if you just don't have 4g coverage.


----------



## luv2increase (Sep 3, 2011)

TenderloinShadow said:


> I don't know much about the SlimBean ROM, so I can't answer that one.
> 
> You don't have to be unrooted, and your bootloader can be unlocked, but if you wanna be certain that the re-provision works, going back to stock is generally a good idea.
> 
> Phone Info is the best app for this. Also, being back on stock is the best way to be sure that the issue is not with the software you installed. And as I said earlier, are you sure you have 4g in your area? Nothing you do to your phone will help you if you just don't have 4g coverage.


Yes, we have 4g. 2 of my coworkers get 4g just fine. I can have my phone right next to theirs and I don't get 4g while they do.

What would happen if I dialed that number right now while on SlimBean? Would it turn my phone into a paperweight?


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> Yes, we have 4g. 2 of my coworkers get 4g just fine. I can have my phone right next to theirs and I don't get 4g while they do.
> 
> What would happen if I dialed that number right now while on SlimBean? Would it turn my phone into a paperweight?


no, it shouldn't brick you, it just won't run. theoretically it'll work on touchwiz based roms, but it doesn't always. anything AOSP based though, and it won't work at all.


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Development section is only for threads for ROM, kernel, MOD, and related releases by developers. Question and general info threads belong in the general section where this is being moved.


----------



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

I tried everything under the sun to fix this on my phone except dialing that number that wipes your hard drive and nothing would work.
A new sim card in made it work instantly.
Will be good to know if calling that number and wiping your hard drive works for you.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Is 4G even available in your area?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TenderloinShadow (Nov 4, 2011)

rfranken said:


> I tried everything under the sun to fix this on my phone except dialing that number that wipes your hard drive and nothing would work.
> A new sim card in made it work instantly.
> Will be good to know if calling that number and wiping your hard drive works for you.


The new sim idea is a good one. If all else fails, Verizon gives out new SIMs, I think even for free.


----------



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

the OP clearly stated 
"[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Every other GS3 I've seen can get 4G. Even right next to my phone my coworkers Verizon GS3 gets 4G but I don't."[/background]
3 people asking about this is enough.
sheeesh


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Just go to a Touchwiz ROM its easier than going pure stock. Do a nand of your existing ROM, flash a TW ROM, do the reprovision code, then restore your nand. Takes like 10 mins tops.


----------



## rfranken (Jun 16, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> Just go to a Touchwiz ROM its easier than going pure stock. Do a nand of your existing ROM, flash a TW ROM, do the reprovision code, then restore your nand. Takes like 10 mins tops.


It was said that the reprovision code will format your internal hard drive. So a simple nandroid and restore won't bring back any of your pictures or music. Save those on an ext sd card or on your computer.


----------



## crimsonshadow774 (Oct 16, 2011)

luv2increase said:


> I bought this phone 2 weeks ago and have since to experience LTE! I flashed a ROM within an hour of purchasing the phone. I have not been able to get LTE to work on any ROM I install regardless if it is ICS TW, JB TW, ICS AOSP/AOKP or JB AOSP/AOKP.
> 
> Do I have a defective phone? Can someone give me something to try? Every other GS3 I've seen can get 4G. Even right next to my phone my coworkers Verizon GS3 gets 4G but I don't. They are on stock non-rooted. I'm running SlimBean 2.6.1 right now with the HD radio. I first had the G1 radio. No luck with LTE on either.
> 
> ...


I had the same problem. Flash an AOSP ROM and enable LTE in wireless settings. Worked for me on AOSP and Touchwiz ROMS. TW doesn't have the button in the settings though. I had to do this a few times but I haven't in awhile now.
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xAirrick (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks erept0r, The Phone Info app is a life saver.

I was running AOKP and out of the blue I lost LTE I thought maybe it was the ROM so I flashed a TW based rom and had the same problem. flashed a new radio, same problem. Ran the Phone Info app and found that the preferred network type was set to GSM. I change to LTE/GSM and all is good.


----------

